

The Computer is a Communications Disease - ableal
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2363597,00.asp

======
potatolicious
I'm tempted to refute point by point... but Dvorak is often just an elaborate
troll. Speaking loudly against common wisdom is a fairly reliable way to
eyeballs.

------
ableal
I think that McLuhan (in Understanding Media, back in 1964), said something
about our developing an external, electric nervous system.

We've not quite come to grips with that yet.

~~~
swernli
Maybe that's what all this discontent with Facebook is growing toward. As
people look around and realize that their relationships aren't really being
enhanced by this new technology, but instead trivialized and put to work for
advertising dollars, they will start to develop an electronic/social immune
system that causes them to operate in a way that more clearly protects their
privacy and best interest. Perhaps then we'll see more technology designed to
submit to the user, instead of the other way around.

Unlikely, and perhaps too much to ask. But I'm hopeful.

------
DanielBMarkham
As usual, Dvorak's point is crude and overstated.

But in general I think he's more right than wrong.

~~~
whimsy
You've got to be kidding. Porn is destroying society's moral fabric? If porn
is capable of this, there wasn't much fabric in the first place.

He's also concerned about the fact that people have become cyborgs, tethered
to fancy tools.

Sure, the internet is destroying traditional news organizations, but even a
broken clock is right twice a day. The fall of the newspaper isn't signaling
the end of society... just maybe society as we know it.

I'm with potatolicious - this is merely flame bait.

